# Natural Instinct Takeover



## philip (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, what's everyone's thoughts on the takeover at NI? I personally have seen a slight drop in quality and don't feel the customer service is as good as was. 

Thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I had heard they'd been taken over, it's a shame if things have deterioratied butI suppose people will swap suppliers and then sales will suffer.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh I had heard this either. I buy NI from my local pet shop now so I don't have to buy in bulk. Haven't seen a change in quality yet.


----------



## philip (Mar 17, 2013)

They posted the below today on their website which suggests it was a hostile takeover and from reading comments on their Facebook there are slot if unhappy (soon to be ex) customers.

http://www.naturalinstinct.com/open-letter/

For me I've noticed the bones are a lot bigger in the cat food which one of my boys doesn't like and the mince in general is a lot sloppier. Millie and the boys coats are also duller.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I am delighted as I can now buy it at my local pet shop. Mine love the new working salmon. I haven't noticed any difference in the quality at all.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh sounds like they have resolved their problem. The two hostile members have resigned and court orders set against them. Think the company and its ethos have been saved.


----------

